# Dry Start Method for Monte Carlo?



## waterblossom (Jun 19, 2018)

What kind of monte carlo will you be using? Was it grown emersed or submerged, and is it a tissue culture or in a pot? 

I just finished my 6-week dry start for a monte carlo carpet but I am going low tech, so no CO2. I was incredibly worried that my monte carlo would all melt like crazy, but surprisingly it didn't! Some did, of course, but most of it is fine and I'm almost two weeks in since I filled. And monte carlo is relatively easy to grow, and if you have CO2 then I would say you have an ever better chance of success! 

If you are concerned about the rooting process, then I would say 2 weeks for a dry start is plenty for roots to start establishing in the substrate. Otherwise, you can just fill and go for it  The next thing you might consider is whether you want a full, finished carpet to start up your tank or you would rather start the tank as soon as possible and wait for the carpet to grow in over time. 

I've heard that monte carlo grows at pretty much the same rate during a dry start as it does submerged with CO2, so I think it's mostly whether you want to save or expend the CO2 for a month or so while your carpet grows in? 

And this is a very unverifiable hunch (lol), but I've read a bunch posts about monte carlo/dsm and the transition and I inadvertently noticed that tissue culture monte carlo seems to fare slightly better in the "transition" from dsm to filled than other types of monte carlo. I have no idea why, and I haven't seen anyone else mention it, so idk if it's true or not...but I also used tissue culture monte carlo and my transition went relatively well (so far). So that's just something possible to consider if you do decide to go with the dsm!


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

waterblossom said:


> What kind of monte carlo will you be using? Was it grown emersed or submerged, and is it a tissue culture or in a pot?
> 
> I just finished my 6-week dry start for a monte carlo carpet but I am going low tech, so no CO2. I was incredibly worried that my monte carlo would all melt like crazy, but surprisingly it didn't! Some did, of course, but most of it is fine and I'm almost two weeks in since I filled. And monte carlo is relatively easy to grow, and if you have CO2 then I would say you have an ever better chance of success!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response! It was very helpful. I am unsure what type of monte carlo I am going to buy, I was thinking if it is submerged I will just fill the tank since it was already in water and if it was the tissue culture I would just do the DSM. I guess either one will do! Thanks again.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I like dsm for mosses. But if you run a co2 enriched tank there is no point IMO to do a dry start (for plants)... Maybe if you have an insane slope and want good root structure.. I did dry start on my first tank and growth was much faster once submerged with co2 and ferts. Also the possible risk of massive melting. Not worth IMO!

When I dry start my tank with mosses I plant plants like MC before flooding.


----------



## waterblossom (Jun 19, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea! Good luck on your monte carlo carpet!


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

DSM works. It can save you a lot of trouble in having the algae and plant war when the tank is cycling. Just keep a close look at it, because you can grow cyanobacteria due to the lack of oxygen exchange in the DSM. It rarely happens, but it can since it is cyanobacteria after all.

I did the dry start method twice in my whole experience in fish keeping and I found a lot of factors in its success and failure and when to do it and when not to do it.

In your case it's a small tank and yes i'd go for DSM. If your monte carlo show signs of melting or deficiencies, fill it up with water right away.

If it was me, i'd fill it up with water from the start and start dosing it with ferts after the 1st water change.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for their input. The problem is I wont be getting my CO2 system until the beginning of September, and I currently have 2 cups of monte carlo that i bought submerged. They are in a bucket with my finnex light on them. Im not sure if I should put them into the tank and do DSM while I wait out the month or keep them in the water with no CO2.

Bump: Thank you to everyone for their input. The problem is I wont be getting my CO2 system until the beginning of September, and I currently have 2 cups of monte carlo that i bought submerged. They are in a bucket with my finnex light on them. Im not sure if I should put them into the tank and do DSM while I wait out the month or keep them in the water with no CO2.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I did a dry start once with Monte Carlo and have also grown it submerged. Honestly if you’re using co2 and good lights paired with a good amount of plants to start with. I think the dry start better benefits people who start out with a small amount to avoids algae blooms.


----------

